# A Few (actually a lot) Of Questions



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi there, I am interested in getting an APH! have had a lot of experience with other pets but these are new to me so I have a lot of questions!! Sorry in advance.

Having read many things online I found it hard to find answers to these.

I will list them to make it easier 

1. What cage? I live in UK and haven't found any suitable caging yet.
2. What substrate or fleece?
3. Videos on YouTube seem to give a perfect clean cage look, when in reality every animal poops, so I would like to know how often to clean out and how dirty does cage get on a daily basis?
4. How do you provide extra heat if you don't want whole room to be 75 all the time?
5. How often do you bathe a hedgehog (do you use baby shampoo?) and clip nails?
6. Will a hedgehog be okay on a diet of cat biscuits ( high protein ,low fat) veg and waxworms as a treat? I cant stand mealworms (mainly due to having to chop their heads off! if not do crickets need to be gut loaded?
7. Can I use freeze dried insects?
8. What cleaner to use?
9. Does their cage get smelly, even with regular cleaning?

:?:I better stop before I write too much! Sorry just want to know everything and not rush into getting one.:-?


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Also I am worried about fleas and mites, are these very uncommon and how to prevent?
Are they born with them or carried on by other things?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

_1. What cage? I live in UK and haven't found any suitable caging yet.

_I'm not sure the exact brand options available to you in the UK, but I can give you some ideas.

Basically, you're looking for a solid bottomed cage that is tall enough to accommodate a 12 inch wheel while still having a lid and provide at a bare minimum 2 square feet of floor space. Sorry, bear with me, American, thus the measurements and my inability to convert them 

C&C cages are popular, Ferretnation cages are good as a store bought option, and I believe vivariums are popular choices in the UK as well. You do need to make sure any cage you get has adequate ventilation. So aquariums out a no go as they have poor ventilation and tend to hold in moisture.
_
2. What substrate or fleece?

_Many here on this forum prefer fleece. I personally use fleece. It's cheaper long run, but the start up is higher. But if you would prefer a substrate, paper bedding is acceptable. If you choose to use a wood bedding, aspen or kiln dried pine is ok to use. Never cedar as it is toxic to hedgehogs.
_
3. Videos on YouTube seem to give a perfect clean cage look, when in reality every animal poops, so I would like to know how often to clean out and how dirty does cage get on a daily basis?

_Spot cleaning should be done daily as well as cleaning the wheel. A full cage clean should be done weekly. But it can vary a bit depending on the hog. Some are party animals and destroy (by that I mean furniture rearrangement and poop everywhere) the cages thoroughly. Others are neater and tidier. The average hedgehog I would say does the majority of their business on their wheel while running, so most of the mess would likely be concentrated there. Babies are poop factories, so keep that in mind if you haven't decided on a baby or an adult. They do grow out of it though.
_
4. How do you provide extra heat if you don't want whole room to be 75 all the time?

_If you don't want to heat the room, a ceramic heat emitter is the way to go. A CHE is a bulb that produces heat only. No light. This is important as they are nocturnal animals and a heat bulb that produces light would be problematic as they need darkness at night. You'll need a lamp rated for CHE's (it will have a ceramic socket), a thermostat to control it and keep the temperature steady and a thermometer to monitor the cage temperature. Depending on the size of the cage and how well ventilated it is, you may need more than one. However, if you purchase a thermostat with multiple plugs, you'll be able to control 2-3 lamps with a single thermostat.
_
5. How often do you bathe a hedgehog (do you use baby shampoo?) and clip nails?

_
Bathing should be done infrequently as they are prone to dry skin and bathing can make it worse. Once a month is generally sufficient, but I don't bathe mine that often. I really only do it when she seems to really need it. However, poop boots are a thing and foot bathes may be required more frequently than a full bath_. _Nails you'll have to eyeball. Every couple of weeks or so, but some will grow faster than others. So it would be something to just routinely check and do as needed. 
_

6. Will a hedgehog be okay on a diet of cat biscuits ( high protein ,low fat) veg and waxworms as a treat? I cant stand mealworms (mainly due to having to chop their heads off! if not do crickets need to be gut loaded?

_Cat food is generally preferred. There's some great stickies on nutrition on the forum you should take a look at. But typically you're looking for 30%-35% protein and 10%-15% fat. A named meat or named meat meal should be the first ingredient. I try to avoid grains and corn when possible. It's also a good idea to have a mix of 2 or 3 (some people do more!) different foods. Just in case one food is discontinued or recalled, or in case there's a formula change and hedgie won't eat it anymore. It helps to avoid food strikes since there's other foods to fall back on.

Waxworms are a great treat, but fatty. There's no need to chop of the head of mealworms. Crickets are good lower fat treats. It's not a bad idea to gut load them before feeding them. I would avoid freeze dried insects. Since they have no moisture in them they can cause an impaction which means a visit to the vet.

Fruits and veggies are good treats as well, but hedgehogs are notoriously picky. They may not accept any treats the first several times they are offered. Insects tend to be more readily accepted, but some won't touch them. But part of the fun of having a hedgehog is discovering what yours likes and doesn't like.

_
7. Can I use freeze dried insects?

_Covered this above
_
8. What cleaner to use?

_To clean the cage with? For the wheel I use hot water and a little bit of dish soap and rinse thoroughly. For the cage, something mild is best. Some people do a vinegar solution. I generally just do hot water and lots of scrubbing.
_
9. Does their cage get smelly, even with regular cleaning?

_I think this question is the hardest to answer definitively. It really depends on you and your tolerance for smells as well as your hedgehog and if they are messy or not. When I first got my girl, I only noticed a very mild (but honestly not unpleasant) smell. I'm used to it now so I don't smell it at all. I do make a point of asking visitors if they notice it and so far no one has. Fresh poop definitely stinks, but once it's dried the smell is drastically reduced. Most of the pooping will probably be done while you're asleep and be dry by the time you wake up. Daily spot cleaning and wheel cleaning makes a big difference too.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Hah, I posted all that and then saw your question about fleas and mites.

Fleas are seldom a problem with hedgehogs. They spend most of their lives indoors, so would likely only get them if another animal brought them in the house.

Mites can be hiding in wood and paper substrate, as well as any unsealed wood products. You can reduce the possibility of your hedgehog getting mites from these sources by freezing them for 24-48 hours before use, but it's not 100% guaranteed to work. They can also get them if you let them run around outside.

Generally, neither mites or fleas are a super common problem, but they certainly can happen. Mites I think are more likely than fleas unless you have other pets that go in and out.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow what a great reply, thank you so much! Really helped a lot. 

Okay. I was unsure if wired sides were bad or not. I converted a cage I found in cms to feet. Would 2.5x1.5 be too small?

I think I can get the c and c cage part but not the liner I will have to do some research. 

I'm glad fleece is preferred I've seen some really cute designs!

Haha poop boots made me laugh! Do you think baby wipes or wet cotton pads could clean their paws or even if I buy a small washing up bowl to wash feet in to save using the bath and then cleaning bath after!

Reason I ask about smell is I will be keeping him/her in my bedroom due to my two cats so glad they are not smelly unlike some animals. 


Thanks so much


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Forgive me, but I'll also struggle with conversions because the dimensions I have memorized are American and don't convert to nice numbers in the metric system. (Really, we should just convert. Though I'd probably gripe about it after this long!)

Four square feet is really considered the minimum with nothing in it. That would be 1.2 square meters. Personally, I have a spoiled hedgehog with twice that. Space is kind of a strange thing with hedgehogs. We talk about them needing a lot of it, but we also talk about needing to clutter it up. A good rule of thumb is to clutter 3/4 of the space. That's why size is so important. They need to room to move around, but they also need to be able to feel like they aren't too exposed and can hide under or behind something at any moment. 

In 8 square feet (2.4 meters), Fitzgerald has 2 hides, 2 tunnels, a wheel & litter pan, a dig box, a food dish, a water dish, a treat dish, and a few toys. With the minimum, you don't have many options for clutter. A hide, a wheel & litter pan, food & water dishes, and a tunnel...and you're pretty much done. There isn't much room to add more for enrichment.

If you're looking at doing a C&C cage, the "coroplast" part is simply corrugated plastic. It's used for signs and such, and it looks just like corrugated cardboard, except it's plastic. Over here, it's available at home improvement stores and sign shops. 

Shiny covered everything really well in her answers to your questions, but I'll add a couple of my own experiences.

For poopy boots, I do one of two things. For a mild case, I just let Fitzgerald walk on wet paper towel and, if needed, give his feet a quick wipe with a fragrance free baby wipe. For a serious case, I toss a wash cloth into the sink, add just enough water to soak the cloth and leave a tiny puddle, and let him walk around on that.

Fitzgerald gets bathed more frequently than many hedgehogs. We shoot for once every 2 weeks, but we occasionally have to add a bath in between because being albino, dirt (and whatever he has anointed with) really shows. Plus, he sometimes anoints with crickets, and that gets a bit smelly after a few days. 

I spend about ten minutes each day on his cage. Daily routine is as follows.
1. Wheel: If the wheel isn't too dirty, I spray it with a 50/50 water & vinegar solution and wipe it down. If it is, I plop it into the kitchen sink, add some fragrance free dish soap and hot water and let it soak while I do everything else for the cage. Then I rinse it, dry it, disinfect the sink, and put it back in the cage. (Note: I have a set of brushes and sponges used only for hedgehog items; one set for his food & water dishes, one sponge for the wheel, and one set for the hides and toys). I empty the litter pan every other day. On off days, I spot clean it if anything is obvious, but it's usually not. 

2. Food & water: Record how much was consumed. Discard leftovers. Wash dishes or replace with clean dishes. Supply fresh food & water. (I do not have to measure food daily because I measure daily rations into separate containers once each week.)

3. Liner: Replace if needed. Otherwise, spot clean by picking up anything I can grab with my fingers (or a paper towel), and run a sticky lint roller over the liner to catch the bits I can't grab.

4. Snuggle sacks & blankets: Shake out. Replace if needed.

Once each week, I take everything out. I wash the plastic hides and toys, scrub the inside of the cage with my 50/50 vinegar water, completely change out the liners & other fabric items, and wash the litter pan. I also check the supplies in my hedgehog emergency kit and do one load of hedgehog-only laundry each week. The weekly cleaning takes 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

For cage size: 100 x 50 cm as a minimum is what most European countries use. 
Americans have a smaller minimum but I'd never go smaller than 100 x 50 cm


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Draenog said:


> For cage size: 100 x 50 cm as a minimum is what most European countries use.
> Americans have a smaller minimum but I'd never go smaller than 100 x 50 cm


Thank you for mentioning that! I'm going to add it to my notes for future reference!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Mel and shinydisraction covered about everything. 
I'll add my 2 cents on cleaning. If time spent cleaning cages is an issue, who doesn't want a few extra minutes in the day, there are some shortcuts to make it go a bit quicker without cutting the quality of the work. 
If you have an extra set of dishes, you can swap them out with clean dishes while the others soak in a dish basin. Then a quick wipe and it's cleaned. Also I HIGHLY recommend a second set of dishes, one could break or become unsafe in some way. With a second set you just know to pick up a new backup and your hedgehog doesn't go without in the meantime. 
Wheel: some are much easier to clean than others. Bucket wheels are much easier than most commercial wheels. Anything with ridges will collect pee and poop very quickly and that will lead you to scrubbing. I have a spray bottle with vinegar and water, spray that down and do a quick task. Then I can usually wipe it down and it's clean, if not there is a dish scrub brush used for poop areas and a toothbrush used for poopy corners. It's clean within a minute. 
Bedding, fleece will be the fastest to clean if you don't have a "liner diver". Spot clean daily and replace the liner every other day, or just swap the liner out daily, throw the used liner in the laundry hamper. If your hedgehog is a liner diver it can take longer. If you use wood or paper bedding it will take longer, spot clean, replace some bedding that had been thrown in the freezer for 24-48 hours to kill off mites, then weekly you do a full clean out. With some hogs this may be needed more often. 
Grand total most days I can do daily cleaning chores in a couple minutes. And can go faster if needed.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> 3. Liner: spot clean by picking up anything I can grab with my fingers (or a paper towel), and run a sticky lint roller over the liner to catch the bits I can't grab.


The lint roller idea is genius. I can always get all the poop with my hands, but the random crumbs of food are impossible to pick up. I'm definitely going to pick one of those up when I go down to the vet today.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the help and advice! really good tips! I own lint rollers due to owning two long haired cats!
I will have time to clean out was just checking if say cleaner for rabbits was safe, so I should maybe buy two sets of fleece one to wash and other to have in cage.

Here is the link for the cage






It's 100cm long, 54 width, and 44cm high so this wheel should fit in ( can't order the Carolina storm wheel as shipping is like£30! )
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/African-p...-wheel-/121739364872?var=&hash=item1c583b4a08

Unscented baby wipes or wet cloth sounds good.
I will be buying snuggle pouches, would you recommend plastic houses and tunnels or fabric?
what sort of toys are suitable?
Will make sure I add picture of full set up  then after that just t find someone selling one near me!

Thank you


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

A thought just popped into my head! Where do they wee? Do they only go in wheel or does it go on fleece if so is it still okay to leave fleece in there for a week?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

They just kind of go wherever, though my guy tends to stick around to the base of his wheel. It just goes into the fleece and then I change it out about once a week. Another big reason we're fans of fleece on this board is it's very good at absorbing moisture/odours.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

That's good. Thanks.

Should I buy it to fit as a single or double layer or more? 

Have seen lots of handmade ones especially for hedgehogs on eBay and etsy.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I just go to a thrift store and buy baby blankets or throw blankets. Of course they're washed and sanitized before they go in the cage, but I find it's a very cheap way of picking up fleece without putting any effort into it. I do single layers unless it's a very thin piece of fleece, but many here do doubles. It comes down to preference.

Honestly, etsy is a hedgehog racket. The amount of money that's charged for simple things like fleece blankets, packages of fleece strips, or snuggle bags is insane. Fleece is not that expensive at fabric stores, if you want to make your own stuff.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

On eBay someone is selling fleece which is a double layer with a absorbent wadding in between for only £15 so I think I will order some of them. We don't really have many places for fabric here. I'm guessing thrift shop means charity shop different way of calling things!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Both that wheel and the cage you posted the link to look like they'd be perfect for a hedgehog. I love that the cage is pink!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I had a cage similar to that. It worked just fine for the 9 or 10 months that she lived in it. The only difficulty I had with it was that I basically had to disassemble the silly thing to get the wheel in and out to clean it. By the time I built my C&C there was regular and steadily more creative swears to be heard every night. But it looks like there's a larger top door on this one? If the wheel fits through it you're golden.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes it's pink!  
I like the look of c and c cages. It's just with this cage I can put it on top of my drawers rather Than on floor. Also will be easier to transport to my mums when I go on holiday! 
I hope it will fit trough top of not only two clips either side. 

Do you have open top c and c cages?

Is there a part of forum I can see some made up?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/105-cages/91834-nico-s-new-penthouse-sky.html

That's mine. You can see her old cage in the background of the first picture. C&C cages should have lids. Hedgehogs are incredible escape artists when the mood strikes them, so better to be prepared and have a lid.

My rule of thumb for cages is to be aware of the minimum size, but from there get the largest cage you can afford to have.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> My rule of thumb for cages is to be aware of the minimum size, but from there get the largest cage you can afford to have.


Which is how I ended up with my prototype hedgehog mansion...lol


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Loving the penthouse, the storage below looks very handy as well!

Reason I like my cage is it will fit on top of this! http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10242635/

I also have the 8 drawer one but that's being used.

I could find somewhere else in house for the 3 drawer if you think 100 x 54 is too small? and then use the space that takes up and make a 4x2 c+c . However I have had trouble finding the chloroplast, if anyone knows where to get from in uk that would be helpful!

But I think I am leaning more towards the cage, let me know honest opinions as I wouldn't want hedgie to be too cramped.

I plan to have a bed, snuggle bag, tunnel, toys, wheel and food and water bowls.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The storage on the penthouse has been fantastic. Thank you 

I think the cage you linked would be fine to use. Like I said, my experience with a similar cage was that removing the wheel to clean it was difficult. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your wheel will fit through the top door as that would make it much easier on you. But that was really the only actual problem I had. And it might not bother you as much as it wound up bothering me.

I liked the chest of drawers you linked also. It would give you space to store extra fleece, toys, and food.

Really, it's just going to come down to what's going to work out best for you. And you may just have to experience it to really know if that's the best option.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Great, thanks so much for your help and advice, glad to know its big enough, the picture makes it look smaller than it actually is!

Would this type of cage be okay to have a CHE on top of? Worried it will melt it or something! Does yours heat up whole lid or just area its on?

And is it safe to have it switched on all the time?

Feel bad asking so many questions!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Don't feel bad! That's what we're here for! Everyone here would much rather a prospective hedge parent go into it with as much information as possible.

You can definitely put a CHE on top of it. You might not want to put the wheel (which is probably be the tallest thing in there) directly underneath it, but otherwise it would be just fine. The cage itself won't get hot around it. The dome will get quite hot while it's actively on, so if you have cats that's something to consider. You would want it plugged in all the time. But that's why you need a thermostat. It will turn it off and on as needed to maintain a steady temperature. It wouldn't really be safe to use without a thermostat. It would get way too hot.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you.

The cats are not allowed in the bedroom but have free run of rest of house so that's why I will have cage in the bedroom 

will the probe need to be to one side, like cold and hot areas or is it in the middle for hedgehogs?

Would this work? thinking I could clip to top sides and angle above so still can open lid without having to take it off.






if not does it matter what shade you get for the bulb, and is 100 watt suitable?

Thanks again!


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

> Would this work? thinking I could clip to top sides and angle above so still can open lid without having to take it off.


I believe that will work (don't quote me on that though), but there are a few options that may help to spread the heat better. I personally use this: Bayco SL-302B3 10-1/2-Inch Brooder Clamp Light with Porcelain Ceramic Socket - Directional Spotlight Ceiling Fixtures - Amazon.com
The make a few models with the wider dome so it can better project the heat over a larger area.

EDIT: Ignore my signature. I'm working on that XD.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Unless I missed it, that fixture isn't rated for a CHE, you need to have one that specifically says its for a CHE or it can be a fire hazard.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You want to try to maintain an even temperature throughout the cage. Hedgehogs don't need warm and cool zones, just consistent and even across. You'll want a wide dome (here's my American measurements again) 8.5 inches at the smallest, but a 10 inch dome would be better. The wider dome will spread the heat out. The one you linked looks like it would concentrate heat more in one small area.

The one that WinterGalaxy linked it closer to what you want. It looks like it has the ceramic socket, but I didn't see where it said it was rated for CHE bulbs. But like Nikki said, whatever lamp you get it needs to say that it's rated for CHE bulbs so you don't have the fire hazard.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Wintergalaxy, those lamps are for raising chicks, and have stated fires by using it for the intended purpose.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay. I will place probe in middle then.

This is more like it  http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...ttings-487/komodo-dome-clamp-lamp-414932.html

And this looks like it will be handy for the type of cage I'm getting...
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...t-fittings-487/zoo-med-lamp-stands-26687.html

Now just thermostat and thermometer!
Also does anyone know if hedgehogs will eat the probes? will have two in total!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Wintergalaxy, those lamps are for raising chicks, and have stated fires by using it for the intended purpose.


Where did you see those have started fires? The reviews mostly complain about it having a very flimsy clamp...which I guess in a roundabout way is a fire hazard.

Edit: Okay, just caught on that it's only rated for incandescent bulbs. Wintergalaxy, get a lamp designed for reptile CHE bulbs. Those don't have a fire risk like what you're using does.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Bingo. That lamp looks like it will do the job. The stand isn't a bad idea either. I haven't used them myself, so I can't say anything about them.

My girl hasn't bothered the probes from the thermostat or thermometer at all, but I generally put one of her hides in front of the probes. I'm sure there's a hedgehog somewhere that has played with them if they had access. Thankfully, they aren't rodents and don't have the drive to chew everything they see.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

> Wintergalaxy, those lamps are for raising chicks, and have stated fires by using it for the intended purpose.


Started fires??
Yikes. I'll have to change that soon. Ignore my advice. It's summer here so I'll unplug it until I can get a proper lamp :/


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Had a few more questions!

What material of cat litter should I use? Are wood pellets safe?
When cleaning fleece cage liner is it safe to use normal laundry detergent/fabric conditioner?
When bathing do I just use a toothbrush and water?
When washing fleece bedding strips what should I use to clean, baby shampoo or sensitive soap?
When cleaning water bowls wheel etc is washing up liquid and rinsing definitely safe or vinegar+water spray and then rinse it off?
Could I use unscented baby wipes to wipe wheel daily?

Sorry for asking yet again more questions, I feel these things can be overlooked especially with newbies and maybe not thought about.
Reason I ask is I have a salamander and cannot use soap or pet cleaner to clean out etc

Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Wood pellets are safe and you don`t want to use any clay based kitty litter because it can get stuck in their genitals.

Its best to use a non-scented laundry detergent and you don`t want to use fabric softeners or dryer sheets with liners.

Plain water and a tooth brush and fine for bathing them.

You can wash the flesh strips the same as the liners. A mess laundry bag helps because it keeps them all together in the wash.

Dish soap and water are fine for cleaning the dishes. I used to run mine through the dishwasher.

I have never used unscented baby wipes but I have heard of others that have.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

nikki said:


> You can wash the flesh strips the same as the liners


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL omg I need to learn to proof read!! I mean "fleece strips" not FLESH strips!!!


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay, that's all great! 
The wash bag idea is very good idea.
So if they are soiled and need cleaning before I'm due to wash the liner, hand washing the strips with dish soap would be fine?

Its funny the little things that UK and USA/Canada say differently, like washing up liquid and dish soap ( we call dishes plates!)


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

So I have been reading a few posts on mites! Cue the itching!

Will make sure I ask breeder if they have mites and thoroughly check it over before taking home.
I will be having my hedgehog in the bedroom, if my hedgehog has mites will they infest my room?
what is UK version to revolution as I don't want to harm hedgehog?
Will wood litter contain mites? 
If I treat hedgehog will they never comeback?

Mites freak me out! My cats are given flea drops every month so that wont be a problem.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mites tend to be species-specific, so they won't infest your room or you or anything. If you want to be extra cautious, it doesn't hurt to vacuum around the cage each day if you do have a mite outbreak, but they can't live for long off a host unless they burrow into wood/paper products.

The UK version of Revolution is called Stronghold. I'm not sure if it's available commercially there or if you need a vet prescription, that would be something to ask your vet about. In the US, you have to get a prescription from the vet for it.

Yes, wood bedding/litter can potentially carry mites. There have been cases of paper bedding that's stored near wood bedding (like Carefresh) having mites too. You can freeze the products for 24-48 hours before using it to reduce the changes of the mites surviving to infest your hedgehog. Most people avoid wood products for that reason though. And if you have a mite outbreak & have anything wood in the enclosure, you'll need to throw it away.

It's hard to say. I've read several times that there's a theory that mites survive on the hedgehog but usually stay dormant unless their immune system drops, then can become an issue if the hedgehog becomes sick from something else or has a hibernation attempt. I have NO clue if that's true though. Sometimes mite outbreaks can be persistent & can take a while to get rid of. It's hard to tell if that's because of a few surviving in the environment, then reinfesting, or if a couple resistant eggs manage to survive on the hedgehog, or what. I haven't seen that it's a common problem to have a hedgehog have multiple mite outbreaks without an external factor like wood bedding, though. So my guess would be if you treat the outbreak once & confirm that they're gone, you're probably good to go.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I think the UK version of Revolution is called Stronghold....maybe. Pretty sure it's something like that.

Honestly, I don't bother with litter. I just place a paper towel underneath the wheel to catch the run off as that is where the majority of potty will happen.

Mites will always be possible if you use wood products in the cage. You can freeze the wood pellets in the freezer for 24-48 hours before use to reduce the possibility though. But if you're on a fleece liner, and don't use wood substrate or litter in the cage, it is very unlikely you will ever have to deal with them.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you both, Hopefully when I get one they will not have mites and will not contra t them from anything, if they do I can ask Vets for treatment!
That's good, as fleas can infest houses as they lay eggs and hibernate until a pet comes along! 
I will be sure not to buy any wood products. Paper towel in litter tray under wheel sounds good, I will be doing that!

Both your hedgehogs are so cute I really love the darker ones!

Have found another cage I might consider getting instead but not sure what's best? I like the lid of this ( I wont add the small platform)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

If you're in the UK you could also get a vivarium which is probably the #1 option for hedgehog housing there.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Would a Viv harvest mites?
Would I install the CHE into the Viv?
How would I get enough light in as can't really install che and a light! 

Thanks


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

1) No
2) they usually have holes for the sockets, or are already equipped
3) they have multiple holes so you can add more than one lamp (most of them at least)

You can buy them second handed too, and then they'll often come with lamps and everything already installed. I do not live in the UK so I cannot help with where to buy a new or second hand one, but I'm sure you could find it online or maybe in one of the UK hedgehog facebook groups!


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay. Thank you. 

With some species of small animals males tend to be nicer than females is this true with hedgehogs?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Kathryn said:


> Okay. Thank you.
> 
> With some species of small animals males tend to be nicer than females is this true with hedgehogs?


There's really no definitive trend one way or another. Males are a bit aggressive toward other males if someone tries to house them together, but aggression occurs in that situation with females, as well. As pets, the sexes are generally equally suitable.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There isn't any real difference between males and females as far as behavior goes. The only notable difference is the females don't have boy time. But then not every male is open about it.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

Boy time? :-? :O!!

might be going for a female in that case!

What do you think to this vivarium? They are custom made to order, if I get one it will be 3 Foot.

https://www.facebook.com/TvTvivariums/photos/pcb.607477826059494/607477666059510/?type=1&theater


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its hard to tell from the picture but what is used for ventilation? I can't see any areas with screen to allow air flow. The ramps to the upper level need to be totally enclosed an the opening at the top needs the walls to go right up to the top.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

These are the vents
https://www.facebook.com/TvTvivariu...0.1441243053./577937059013571/?type=3&theater

Prefer this stairs set up 
https://www.facebook.com/TvTvivariu...0.1441243053./577936845680259/?type=3&theater

that way it will be easier to clean the stairs, yes I can ask for stairs to be enclosed.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I would want a lot more ventilation than that, either the whole front as well as those two vents or both sides open for ventilation.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people in the UK use that one  It looks nice!


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 29, 2015)

I will ask for another vent on each levels back walls. I could ask if they can do anything else. 

Thanks draenog! And I won't have to worry about hedgehog climbing the bars, do they do this a lot?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

If you have a cage with bars, they should either be vertical or you should put something on the sides (high enough so they can't reach it when they stretch out)


----------

